# Physischer Ein/Aus Schalter für Festplatten



## my_gen3 (18. Januar 2013)

*Physischer Ein/Aus Schalter für Festplatten*

Gibt es eine bereits fertige/einkaufbare Möglichkeit, interne Festplatten mit einem physischen Ein/aus Schalter zu steuern, ähnlich einer externen Festplatte?
Ich möchte jeweils vor dem Hochfahren nur die Festplatten einschalten, die ich auch brauche. 

Oder ist das schon so exotisch, dass ich selbst was basteln muss?


----------



## B_R_O_C_K_E (18. Januar 2013)

*AW: Physischer Ein/Aus Schalter für Festplatten*

Meinst du vllt sowas hier:

ORICO HD-PW6101 6-fach HDD Power Switch für 5,25": Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör


----------



## my_gen3 (18. Januar 2013)

*AW: Physischer Ein/Aus Schalter für Festplatten*

Der passt zwar nicht in mein Gehäuse, aber das ist im Prinzip genau das richtige. Danke  Jetzt hab ich endlich mal ein Ansatz wo ich dran arbeiten kann


----------



## ΔΣΛ (18. Januar 2013)

*AW: Physischer Ein/Aus Schalter für Festplatten*

Es gibt auch noch die kleinere Variante davon : http://www.amazon.de/ORICO-HD-PW410...1_2?s=computers&ie=UTF8&qid=1358508794&sr=1-2


----------



## B_R_O_C_K_E (18. Januar 2013)

*AW: Physischer Ein/Aus Schalter für Festplatten*

Na schau her, dann passt das ganze doch


----------



## roheed (18. Januar 2013)

*AW: Physischer Ein/Aus Schalter für Festplatten*



			
				ΔΣΛ;4911547 schrieb:
			
		

> Es gibt auch noch die kleinere Variante davon : http://www.amazon.de/ORICO-HD-PW410...1_2?s=computers&ie=UTF8&qid=1358508794&sr=1-2





B_R_O_C_K_E schrieb:


> Na schau her, dann passt das ganze doch



Genau DEN habe ich auch verbaut  Gibt echt nix geileres!!! Auch wenn der Preis etwas anderes suggerieren könnte ist die Quali auf sehr hohem Niveau...Bin echt Top zufrieden.


EEDIT::: hab mittlerweile sogar noch Lüfter dran angeschlossen ^^ geht auch problemlos. Aus Silent, Ein 12V für max. Kühlung wenns mal heiß her gehen sollte beim Zocken


----------



## ΔΣΛ (30. Januar 2013)

*AW: Physischer Ein/Aus Schalter für Festplatten*

Ich möchte mich nochmal hier melden, weil mich das Thema einfach inspiriert hat auch so etwas zu kaufen, dieses gute Stück habe ich kürzlich erworben : Lian Li BZ-H06B Power Switch für HDD: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör
Manchmal weiß man gar nicht was man vermisst, wenn man es nicht kennt und im Einsatz hatte 
@TE
Was hast Du dir eigentlich jetzt gekauft ?


----------



## roheed (30. Januar 2013)

*AW: Physischer Ein/Aus Schalter für Festplatten*

@???

Wie findest du die LianLi Lösung? _Hatte ich auch ins Auge gefasst, aber aufgrund des recht stolzen Preises die Alternative gewählt (aber auch nicht bereut)


----------



## ΔΣΛ (31. Januar 2013)

*AW: Physischer Ein/Aus Schalter für Festplatten*

Wollte mir eigentlich zuerst das 5,25 ORICO Teil kaufen, aber das haben nur Zwei Anbieter (zb unbekannte Amazon Unterhändler) angeboten, keine große/etablierte Händler, also habe ich nach Alternativen gesucht, und das LianLi BZ-H06B bei Caseking gefunden.
Den Preis ist es mir Wert gewesen, LianLi und Caseking sind mir Zwei sehr vertraute, Seriöse und vor allem Bekannte Firmen, daher habe ich zugeschlagen.
Bin auch ein kleiner LianLi Fan, das muss ich an der Stelle auch zugeben 
Ist zwar teurer als die Konkurrenz Produkte, aber das war es mir dann doch Wert.
Qualitativ und Optisch dürften sich die Zwei Versionen (Orico und LianLi) kaum unterscheiden, aber das kann ich natürlich nicht sicher bewerten weil ich nur eines der beiden habe.
Ich denke der Aufpreis bei LianLi, wird sicher etwas mit der Verbauten Elektronik zu tun haben, und wohl eine kleiner Aufpreis wegen des Namens.
Ich muss sagen es funktioniert genau so wie ich es mir vorgestellt habe, bin zufrieden, würde es nochmal kaufen.


----------



## roheed (31. Januar 2013)

*AW: Physischer Ein/Aus Schalter für Festplatten*

hab ja auch ein LianLi Case und bin von deren Qualität restlos begeistert. DAher lag es auch bei mir nahe, den Switch von LL zu kaufen. Aber 60€ nur im eine HDD 3 mal im Jahr an und aus zu machen war dann doch zuviel des guten  Außerdem hatte LL keine 2,5" VAriante im Programm und somit war die sache schnell geschwätzt. Ich muss zugeben, dass sich der Orico vom materiall schon deutlich vom LL case unterscheidet. zumindest wenn genügend Licht drauf scheint. Aber meine Kiste steht eh unterm Tisch dann sieht man es nur selten


----------



## my_gen3 (31. Januar 2013)

*AW: Physischer Ein/Aus Schalter für Festplatten*

Ich hab bisher noch gar nichts gekauft! es wird wahrscheinlich auf das Orico Bauteil oben hinauslaufen - allerdings werde ich was umbauen müssen, da ich flache Schalter für mein Gehäuse brauche.


----------



## Lexx (31. Januar 2013)

*AW: Physischer Ein/Aus Schalter für Festplatten*

Wars nicht früher mal so, dass bei "Stromverlust" der Kopfarm nicht geparkt wurde (kein 
Parkpositionkommando) und deshalb (ohne dem Luftpolster durch die drehenden Scheiben) 
die Lese/Schreibköpfe bei der geringsten Erschütterung auf den Platter/n aufsassen.. ?

Oder parken Platten  mittlerweile mit "Reststrom" ?


----------



## ΔΣΛ (31. Januar 2013)

*AW: Physischer Ein/Aus Schalter für Festplatten*

Das weiß ich zwar nicht, aber Ich mache mir deswegen keine sorgen, ich haben nur mehr SSDs 
Aber so einen Switcher sollte man sowieso nur im ausgeschalteten zustand betätigen.


----------

